# 2007 Hca



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> ITS coming the best of the best! :darkbeer:


When will we be seeing IT?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

41mag said:


> When will we be seeing IT?


Soon, Think of the best limbs, best strings,best cams oh yes it is a shooter shock and vibration free  :cocktail:


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Keep us posted Richard, can't wait to see what's in store. :darkbeer:


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome, can't wait! :darkbeer:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

So the rumors are true than?

Still keeping them seperate or consolidating to one facility?

Congrats....great "putty" to work with there. Given a little direction and business sense this could really shake things up!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I got in from rabbit hunting with my son last night with our bows and now I am SERIOUSLY considering a carbon bow for spot and stalk...holy crap I forgot how heavy a bow was to carry when going through the brush. So, is there going to be a Carbon Highcountry in '07?


----------



## skippy1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Is HCA still going to be factory direct? Or are they going to have dealers?


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

awsome! i cant wait to try'em out!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Can I trade my old HCA High Caliber in for a new one? Oh yeah it has to have a 32" DL


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

come on enough teasing. we wanna see it. and where do i sign up to buy the first one?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Sounds great Richard.

Almost too good to be true. 

I can't wait to see the new lineup. :tongue: 

Let me know if you need any field testing done on the prototypes. :wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Dealer only !*



skippy1 said:


> Is HCA still going to be factory direct? Or are they going to have dealers?


HCA has been dealer only for the last year and will continue to build its dealer base everyday and of course this new product is just the iceing on the cake!
Richard


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Richard,

get me some info as soon as possible and I will run it by the shop. They use to be/still are ???? a High Country dealer.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Can't wait to see it! :tongue:


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> ITS coming the best of the best! :darkbeer:


Better than Newberry?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

knarrly said:


> Better than Newberry?


Better than Elite? 

 

:zip: 

:secret:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

You had better quit it Sage. :wink: I want in on that staff testin lineup as well. I will put it up aginst some southern Illinois Deer if they are the bows I am expecting. Again Sage you stop that.:zip:


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

knarrly said:


> Better than Newberry?



HAHAHA I dont think he will admit that lol


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

Can you give us any specs on the bow ?? Dual cam? Binary ? IBO ? anything ???:smile:


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh, I didn't see what you said earlier. Barnsdale limbs, Wolfden Strings, and binary cams on a parallel limb bow. OK and Ibo's ???


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

frog said:


> Can you give us any specs on the bow ?? Dual cam? Binary ? IBO ? anything ???:smile:


32" axle to axle 7 3/16 brace


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Now those specs could look like an MQ32 or a Tribute. Lots of room for the imagination there. Go ahead and tell us the rest of the story. We promise to keep it a dark secret.:zip:


----------



## wallowhunter (Aug 30, 2006)

Man, I can't wait to hear what's in the works for '07. 
I don't know how they can get any better though, the Sidewinder I have now is AWESOME! :shade:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

The suspense is killin' me... :mg: :darkbeer:


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

this thread is my crack. first thing i look at every day and last thing i look at every night


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> 32" axle to axle 7 3/16 brace


Barnsdale limbs


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Barnsdale limbs


Saaaaaaa Wwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttt!

Is it a Sidewinder Elite?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Ok we are mooooooooving in the right direction now. But as usual More WE Want To Know.:tongue:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> Barnsdale limbs


ooh ooh ooh... gimme gimme gimme.... {Perfectionist drools all over his keyboard}


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i think its a a a a a a a a elite sidewinder...............or elite tss....or a elite something.....give me a break..................just treat the pro shops good......they lost a good one (good friend of mine) when they went factory direct(im sure other good ones also)..........................


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

I got barnsdale limbs on my sabre for hunting and love them70# max at 74 bout shat my pants pullin it back:wink:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Well don't stop now!!! We need more info!!! And when are they going to be ready!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

number 1 question... PRICE????? i need to know so i can start hidin money from the better half now.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Richard loves this stuff...:zip:  :wink:


----------



## elk-aholic (Apr 13, 2006)

*More Info*

Richard, this is starting to sound like an awesome combination! :shade: I can't wait to see the final product, but until then Keep it coming! :wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Winners choice strings and cables


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Sounds interesting but I can't get to excited until I see a picture & actual specs. I wish you luck with the High Courty line.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Agreed. If you keep us AT fanatics hanging too long we start to loose interest LOL. I have a sugjestion for your next morsel. While you are telling us about these new bows from far away lands how about telling us what type of cams will be propelling that winners choice string along its path.:wink:


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

MrSinister said:


> Agreed. If you keep us AT fanatics hanging too long we start to loose interest LOL. I have a sugjestion for your next morsel. While you are telling us about these new bows from far away lands how about telling us what type of cams will be propelling that winners choice string along its path.:wink:




and the big question


HOW MUCH$$$$$$$


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

Binary cams or your Speed cams ???


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

How about some pictures for curious possible dealers?????????

Jim


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca-with newberry brains*

this is a perfect match. quailty+high performance. can't wait, imagine a sabre in carbon form with carbon lite speed arrows.


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

did this thread die?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Kind of like the Elite September new bow lineup isn't it LOL.:wink:


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

The post seemed like an official announcement. 
2007 hca!! by fasty!
You think sweet there releasing there bows than all you get is just a couple of teasers but nothing concrete! Come on fasty whatcha got?


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

HELLO........HELLO ??
 :juggle: 



Surely We get more than this.


----------



## MN_WHITETAIL (Nov 12, 2003)

I called HCA today, and asked what was the time frame of the new bow release. The lady I spoke with acted like I was speaking greek. She said all the new bows are out. So can you please explain what is going on with this. I would love to know, before I go and buy something I will regret when this thing comes out.
:darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MN_WHITETAIL said:


> I called HCA today, and asked what was the time frame of the new bow release. The lady I spoke with acted like I was speaking greek. She said all the new bows are out. So can you please explain what is going on with this. I would love to know, before I go and buy something I will regret when this thing comes out.
> :darkbeer:


You dont think we would leak that info out in house and have them telling everyone in the country would you? oh it will be worth the wait will post pics when they are ready to ship but you have to shoot this thing to Really understand
 Richard


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Richard how about letting us in on the secret then? You know were a tight lipped bunch.:zip:


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Richard,
Is Clint Pierece still involved with HCA? If so, I'm sure he has had some imput to this new "mystery" bow.
I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

hybrid cams and ?????????????? :zip:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

a newer version of the sidewinder?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> hybrid cams and ?????????????? :zip:


And a $399.99 retail:wink:


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

I put my order in for one today
if they can have it to me within two week :darkbeer: 
I will let you know
Gregg


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

ok coooommmmmeeeeeee on.... i am tired of waiting just spill the beans already. please?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

stuckonstoopid said:


> ok coooommmmmeeeeeee on.... i am tired of waiting just spill the beans already. please?


Dont feel bad, the Newberry crew hasn't seen the man around lately either. Me thinks they are terribly busy.


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

ill give ya $5 if ya pm me all the info lol i want a price and a number to place my order.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone heard anymore updates or news on the supposedly "new" HCA and it bow lineup for 07? Been a loyal shooter of HCA bows since 89 and was just curious.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

nothing let
Richard told another week
I will post pic's if I get one
it does sound like a very nice bow
but I have to get one to say 
I will keep informed
normally HCA will not release till ATA show 
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

I am working on a picture as soon as i get one in full camo for you


----------



## james cobb (Jun 25, 2006)

will they come in southpaw?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

james cobb said:


> will they come in southpaw?


Well of course they will ! hows it look for hog hunting this weekend?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I sure would like to know how many hints here are real and how many are fiction.. Could someone summarize what we have learned here to be true so far? Thanks!


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

"A new HCA bow is in the makings" 

Hybrid cams,winner's choice strings,barnsdale limbs,7 3/8" brace 32.5" ata
Carbon riser???

sounds like a glorified Sidewinder
sounds Stealthy
just a guess

come on Richard, dip that bow & give it a flash
& post it
Gregg


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

lla said:


> "A new HCA bow is in the makings"
> 
> Hybrid cams,winner's choice strings,barnsdale limbs,7 3/8" brace *38.5*" ata
> *neutral riser*???
> ...


sounds so much better too me


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

indeed


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

for a 3d bow I agree

but this is a hunting bow!!!

just a guess thou, have to see the bow not the hype

I have to be shooting something,season opened (last) Saterday:boxing: 
come on Richard just get r done


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We don't need no stinking camo on it. 

Post up.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Barnsdale limbs on HC*

I thought High Country's Split limbs was actually one of their stronger points, but if they go to Barnsdale limbs that would mean they would be a solid limb... correct? I hope if that is the case they up their solid limb warranty from 5 years to Lifetime. Or can they possibly get a split limb from barnsdale. I don't know if I ever had a bow with Barnsdale limbs, but what is so special about them? Maybe my old PSE Carroll Intruder had them..?? I think they used to put them on PSE bows, but I don't know which ones.


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

we are waiting..... patiently... but we are waiting...


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

You know this is a great way to generate some interest before October releases. Just throw up a thread with a tidbit or two and keep things going through September then release on October as planned. Seen this quite a bit this year. Elite, Bear, HCA. At lease the bear has a webiste and a few cryptic photos.:wink: No one wants a new one now any way. Maybe January or later for next hunting season.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

if you are ready to purchase & you see some hype on a new bow,
(you are looking to purchase at present time) are you going to wait for something that is "all talk" to come out?
If it's not ready to sell don't advertise it!!!
this is getting old

wish they had a Animated carrot in front of a horse


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ease up guys.

Patience is a virtue.

I for one like knowing what is going on in the Skunk Works.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

lla said:


> if you are ready to purchase & you see some hype on a new bow,
> (you are looking to purchase at present time) are you going to wait for something that is "all talk" to come out?
> If it's not ready to sell don't advertise it!!!
> this is getting old
> ...


Maybe thats why there is no pictures yet, there not ready to ship yet :wink:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Funny thing is that there are a ton of threads about the new bows. I just can't understand why some people get so upset...  
2007 Hoyt's
2007 Darton's
2007 Mathews 
2007 Mathews Apex
2007 Bowtech's
2007 Martin's

Heck, I remeber seeing a post about the 2008 Mathews bows.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I can't speak for anyone but for my post which was just making an observation that we have a new form of advertisement. Kind of like the movies putting out teaser trailers a year before the movie The posts like this one and the online site put up by Bear on the new Truth bow with ongoing segments. I think it is so new that people were expecting more sooner and now they realize we are likely just talking about bows to be released some time in October or later they are a little put out by it. I remember when the bows were released in January. Nothing before then was "leaked". Then the orders were placed. Then everyone waited three months to get the bows or blew their top waiting three months and canceded and came to AT to bash them for not having bows when they released them back in January.:wink:


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

My hunting bow is just shy of 40", and it has worked fine. No need to go all crazy with a 32" bow. With my DL of 29.5", the peep is about a foot away from my eye on those short bows.

Richard, please tell us you are making a bow longer than a yardstick.

macatac


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Perfectionist said:


> Funny thing is that there are a ton of threads about the new bows. I just can't understand why some people get so upset...
> 2007 Hoyt's
> 2007 Darton's
> 2007 Mathews
> ...



The big difference is that no owners/managers started the other 2007 threads. That is what may be getting to people. If there is a bow, just show it. I think that sometimes people may get wary of a post like this started by the manufacturer, because if there is this much of a delay in getting out a picture or information, how much of a delay will there be in building bows and getting the product out?? As a potential dealer, that is my main concern when seeing this post.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Select Archery :

I agree:wink: 
near a month bout' HCA Manufactures release... it would be nice if they'd show us something (AT LEAST) :secret:

HCA : time for some teasers:wink: :wink:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

selectarchery said:


> The big difference is that no owners/managers started the other 2007 threads. That is what may be getting to people. If there is a bow, just show it. I think that sometimes people may get wary of a post like this started by the manufacturer, because if there is this much of a delay in getting out a picture or information, how much of a delay will there be in building bows and getting the product out?? As a potential dealer, that is my main concern when seeing this post.


I don't mean to be a cynic, but other manufacturers have their staff shooters and bow testers start threads here on AT. How many threads have you seen "I just got my prototype <XXXXXXXX manufacturer> bow, and it is SWEET!!!" ? Taking all things into consideration, if you are just anxious about seeing and shooting the new models, just say it. There is no need to bash or badmouth.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't mean to be a cynic, but other manufacturers have their staff shooters and bow testers start threads here on AT. How many threads have you seen "I just got my prototype <XXXXXXXX manufacturer> bow, and it is SWEET!!!" ? Taking all things into consideration, if you are just anxious about seeing and shooting the new models, just say it. There is no need to bash or badmouth.



Perfectionist - perhaps my post was wrongly worded. I'm not trying to bash or badmouth. I did post previously that I wanted to see some pictures. I would like to see what is in the works, but I was just sharing genuine concerns that I had.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

selectarchery said:


> Perfectionist - perhaps my post was wrongly worded. I'm not trying to bash or badmouth. I did post previously that I wanted to see some pictures. I would like to see what is in the works, but I was just sharing genuine concerns that I had.


Understood. I too would like to see what is just around the corner, especially since they mentioned Barnsdale limbs. :RockOn: And if they are anything like the Sidewinder, I might have to scratch the credit card a little. :shade:


----------



## deaddownrange26 (Sep 28, 2006)

man have I seen a new hca that is screaming. nice and light to.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

selectarchery said:


> Perfectionist - perhaps my post was wrongly worded. I'm not trying to bash or badmouth. I did post previously that I wanted to see some pictures. I would like to see what is in the works, but I was just sharing genuine concerns that I had.


just to show a glimpse: along the way, would've been nice :wink: 

partial limb-pocket, partial cam, partial riser, partial limb (etc) ... "PIC" :secret: :secret: 

we'll all soon see...

HCA (07) sounds SWEET, for sure  wish the best for them


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Expand......*



deaddownrange26 said:


> man have I seen a new hca that is screaming. nice and light to.


 Hey, when you say you have seen a new HC, do you mean 2007? If so maybe you could expand on that post a little...like the name of it and stuff. But I am guessing you are talking about a 2006, because I haven't heard anything about 07's being out there yet...


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> ITS coming the best of the best! :darkbeer:


Will it be sold in 75 - 90 lb draw weights? Also, if HCA is going to use Barnsdale limbs, are they going to teach Barnsdale how to heat treat the limbs?


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz what happen all he did was get our hopes up then bring us down with no more info or pictures...


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

:clock: tic toc tic toc!!!!!!!


Well it must be so good, he kept it for himself!!!!! :wink:


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

after all the hype and the letdown so far i may be looking for another brand next spring


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Where is that pic at?

Oh, and any speed info?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

How about an update............before I go and do something stupid like buying a different new bow >>>??


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Possibly .....*

fastpassthrough may have been a lil' hasty trying to get out new product. 

Let see ...... FPT's taking over a older company, discovering old/new inventory, rectifying demons of the past, hiring good employees, bookeeping, etc. and you guys seem to be coming down a little hard on him for being tardy in his new release.

Cut him a little slack guys ...... if you were in his shoes, you too may only be getting 2 hours a night sleep trying to get High Country back on its feet.

FPT ..... can't wait to see the new bow line up, and I know when your ready to release it you will, and it'll be a dandy:wink: 

Our patience will be rewarded ..... I'm sure of it.

PintoJK


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Words of wisdom from the Bean.

Not like he's building a single bow here ya'll. He's under a lot of pressure to get it right on, deadnuts the _first_ time around.

I, for one, would rather wait and have the best foot forward than rush and have changes made during production.

Richard....take your time and do it right brother. Quality and value will sell no matter when it gets released.

(But hurry cause I can't hardly wait.:wink: )


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Richard*

I am seeing a long carbon riser, s.a.t. cam,short split limb turbo hunter in my near future!!!!!!!!   I'll have to change my sig. to hca staff shooter.......or can I be on both teams...........? 

Andy


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Must be time for me to get back in here. I don't usually cheer on such threads as this one but I do have a longing for a return for HCA. I had one back in the day of the 4 runner. Have not had one since for reasons many probably have had. It would be good to see their return and though I am not familiar with these being spoken of here it seems like many here believe there is hope for the company and that is saying a lot on AT where everyone has for a long time listed it as a company of the past including myself. With what has come out so far this year I don't think it would be much of a stretch to outdistance what has been released so far. Looks like a lot of the companies are trying to make up for what they sold us for so much money last year.:wink: Of course those improved versions of previous bows will cost us even more this year.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Richard (FPT) :


PLEASE : are you sure you cant post just a tease ... "PIC" :wink: :wink:


kinda' wearing thin 

waitin' for HCA 07' ... wish all the best for ya'


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Pintojk was saying we should cut the guy some slack and if we were in his shoes.... well I have an idea, thinking outside the box, If I were designing a new bow I would want to here some ideas from the people interested in buying them after showing them where I was at with the proto. Some people here may see the finished product and overwhelmingly not like a certain feature or the way they did something on it. It seems to me it would be better to share what they have so far and not overlook what *the people who will be buying these bows *may like or not like. It only makes sense to make sure what you are working on has all the customer appeal it can get. Something tells me that the peoples views of what would make an awesome bow are already being ignored by not wanting to share and take feedback. 
I know they can't please everyone and use all the ideas, but if I were building and investing into a new bow I would want the feedback before I released the final product.
I was always a loyal High Country shooter, from the mid 80's up...still have one I shoot, and I am hoping to see them come out with a great bow and a huge desire to give the best customer service available. Hell if I thought they had something great again, and I could shoot it for awhile, I might even apply to carry their line...ain't no HCA dealers around me for 100 miles or more.


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*I am patiently*

waiting. I know Richard is running around like a chicken with his head cut off. He is running one solid up and coming co. (Newberry) and trying to get hca up and going. It will be worth the wait. He has a lot of things to sort out, customer service, quality controll, distrubution, employees, design, etc..... I know that once he get's everything in place it will be a great bow and company again!

Andy


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> I was always a loyal High Country shooter, from the mid 80's up...still have one I shoot, and I am hoping to see them come out with a great bow and a huge desire to give the best customer service available. Hell if I thought they had something great again, and I could shoot it for awhile, I might even apply to carry their line...ain't no HCA dealers around me for 100 miles or more.


HCA has been making great bows for the last three years or four at least and their arrows are plainly ahead of everything else out there. If you're not selling their arrows, you're screwing your customers. They fly 50 fps faster than anything else and a modern bow set at 70 lbs or less is not going to get hurt by it. 50 FPS is often the difference between shooting under a deer and killing him.

I have two of their bows set heavy which I've been shooting a 280 grain arrow with for the last two years with zero ill effects, one set just over 80 lbs and the other around 70 as a sort of a target bow to give me something to shoot and not go nuts trying to pull arrows out of 3D targets.

The heavy bow is a kind of a hoaky bow since all it really amounts to is a three year old max extreme pulled tight enough to go to about 82 lbs and the yuppie cam keeps it from shooting over about 350 fps, and letoff went down somewhat from setting it that heavy; nonetheless the yuppie cam gives it about six or seven inches of free space at rest making it easy to draw and a good treestand bow, it's very accurate, and blows the Aftershock mechanicals through deer easily.

What I'd really like to have would be a modern parallel limb bow with something like the old XI cams, the HCA carbonfibre riser and heat treated limbs, and modern cam bearings set at about 85 lbs with true 80% or 85% letoff. I'd expect such a bow to be shooting my 280 gr HCA arrows at around 380 - 400 fps.

The 280 gr arrow amounts to a 31" 5.5 gr/inch HCA shaft, HCA small nock, 2" vanes, and the 80-gr Aftershock mechanical. I do not like the 55 gr HCA fixed broadhead; I prefer simply walking 40 yards across the yard and collecting the deer to trying to find him in the next country or the next town.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I too would like to see a parallel limbed bow from HCA to maybe take away some of the hand shock!!!! I sure do hope it has sealed bearings in the cam or cams!!!! That would be a big turn off it didn't!!!! I'd hate to have to go to the machine shop and get some brass bushings made!!!! Thats too ol'school for todays bows!!!! But you can sure bet that I'll be one of the first on the list to get one of these bows regardless, always loved the HC's!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> I too would like to see a parallel limbed bow from HCA to maybe take away some of the hand shock!!!! I sure do hope it has sealed bearings in the cam or cams!!!! That would be a big turn off it didn't!!!! I'd hate to have to go to the machine shop and get some brass bushings made!!!! Thats too ol'school for todays bows!!!! But you can sure bet that I'll be one of the first on the list to get one of these bows regardless, always loved the HC's!!!!!!!


Me too!

Maybe I can test fire yours at the Creek this year! 

 

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> ITS coming the best of the best! :darkbeer:


When will we be able to see the new line up and when will the website finally get upgraded?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*2007 sidewinder Elite*

heres some rough pictures i put it through the test and its ready 1 down more to come
Final specs
32 1/4 axle to axle
7 3/8 brace height
314-318 IBO
Barnsdaale limbs
Winners choice strings and cables
bowjax system  Shipping in 2 weeks
note pockets and cams to be grey hardcoat also


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

oh now thats SWEET !!!  


how much ??????????


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

FPT:

A SHOOTER ... SWEET:wink: 

will look even sharper with the grey cams


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Well worth the wait FPT......*

 

will you have any offerings this year in a 36"+ ATA ...... I'm looking for something to cover target and hunting possibly.

PintoJK


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

pintojk said:


> will you have any offerings this year in a 36"+ ATA ...... I'm looking for something to cover target and hunting possibly.
> 
> PintoJK


yes we are starting at 30''and going to 38" +


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking good so far.

I really like the Barnsdale limbs.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Keep in touch ......*



fastpassthrough said:


> yes we are starting at 30''and going to 38" +


and will all models come in LH ???

Sounds like your gonna have an busy year ahead of you.

PintoJK


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Two questions. Will it be possible to set to 80 lbs while retaining 80% letoff?

Will the Barnesdale limbs be heat treated or otherwise made capable of shooting light arrows in heavy bows without harm as are the present HCA limbs?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

medved said:


> Two questions. Will it be possible to set to 80 lbs while retaining 80% letoff?
> 
> Will the Barnesdale limbs be heat treated or otherwise made capable of shooting light arrows in heavy bows without harm as are the present HCA limbs?


everything as is no problems with the lighter arrows full lifetime warranty mine is shooting a speed pro 5.5 27 1/2 draw 72"s @ 349


----------



## hillcountry13 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow!!*

That sounds great. Extremly fast huh. Any chance for just single cam?


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovely!!

Again that first question however, will it be possible to buy the new bow with real 80# limbs as opposed to simply tightening ordinary limbs up to 80#? 

The reason I ask is that I have a 3 year old max-ex set the later way to just over 80 lbs and it's a neat bow for what it is, but I end up holding about 35 lbs, i.e. it behaves like a 60# letoff bow. Ideal would be 80# or slightly over that with 80% letoff.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey pictures...cool! Cam and 1/2 thing going on there, huh? Does that do a lot more to reduce nock travel in comparison to this years Sidewinder with the single cam??
And can someone explain to me what is so great about Barnsdale limbs?? I'm not being a smart ass I just hear alot of talk about them but nobody ever saying why they are great limbs to have. I'd really like to know if they make the bow faster, more durable, lighter, quieter, or less vibration, etc. I thought the HCA split limbs made them very quiet and reduced vibration, so I am trying to see what the Barnsdale limbs will be doing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

pintojk said:


> and will all models come in LH ???
> 
> Sounds like your gonna have an busy year ahead of you.
> 
> PintoJK


LH will be available at the same time:darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Mrwintr said:


> Hey pictures...cool! Cam and 1/2 thing going on there, huh? Does that do a lot more to reduce nock travel in comparison to this years Sidewinder with the single cam??
> And can someone explain to me what is so great about Barnsdale limbs?? I'm not being a smart ass I just hear alot of talk about them but nobody ever saying why they are great limbs to have. I'd really like to know if they make the bow faster, more durable, lighter, quieter, or less vibration, etc. I thought the HCA split limbs made them very quiet and reduced vibration, so I am trying to see what the Barnsdale limbs will be doing. Thanks in advance!


Barnsdale limbs draw a little smoother and are about 6 fps faster then the current solid limbs


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

medved said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> Again that first question however, will it be possible to buy the new bow with real 80# limbs as opposed to simply tightening ordinary limbs up to 80#?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have a 3 year old max-ex set the later way to just over 80 lbs and it's a neat bow for what it is, but I end up holding about 35 lbs, i.e. it behaves like a 60# letoff bow. Ideal would be 80# or slightly over that with 80% letoff.


bow will not be available in 80# 78 is the max they will go


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Unlike most "production" limbs .....*

Barnsdales's are created to exacting standards using fiberglass, carbon, and in some cases other materials. 

Most limb manufacturers today use only fiberglass as a limb base, it's cheap, durable, and most definately improves their "bottom line" ...... not what most disearning archers want to here.

Most bow manufacturers can have a variation of 6+ lb. in draw weight/deflection, whereas Barnsdales limbs are usually within 2+. 
Heck, I have seen 12+ in past in some older "mass production" bows.

When you ask about shock and vibration ..... all manufacturers will say that theirs are the best ..... in most cases, it's strictly advertizing. If you read any bow manufacturers advertizing of late, they all tout the smoothest cams, quietest, shock free shot, and the most advanced design today.

Barnsdale's specialty is limbs ..... not risers, cams, or gimmicks. If I'm seeing correctly ..... HCA's new bow touts carbon limbs ..... their lighter, faster, and more durable than the traditional glass limbs. A definate plus.

Years of refinement, research, and labour have gone into developing the best limbs available ..... without the hype.

Quality does not come cheap ..... but if your planning on buying a bow of a lifetime ...... Barnsdale limbs + Winners Choice strings are definately 2 of the best "add ons" a bow could get.

fastpassthrough ..... you really seem to have done yourself and HCA proud ..... cool, shootable design with added quality to boot.

I'm looking forward to seeing them soon.

PintoJK


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So Richard when are you going to be able to hook me up brother!!!!! Spots are starting soon!!!!! You going to have a staff???? When are they available?


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> bow will not be available in 80# 78 is the max they will go



I could live with that.


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

only have 2 questions... whats it weigh? and whats it cost? i wanna start savin now.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

stuckonstoopid said:


> only have 2 questions... whats it weigh? and whats it cost? i wanna start savin now.


3.2 raw weight and full retail of $699.00 now add up the value


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Is there going to be a long draw lenght model? out to 32"?


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I assume it is a carbon riser due to the lack of cut-outs. I still have a Diamond carbon riser bow that I really like, but I don't shoot it much these days.

How are the limb bolts anchored into the riser -- I do not see the metal barrels?

Also, why the hybrid cams? I would much rather see a single and a true dual cam bow as options. Hybrid have the downfalls of a single cam but also combine the negatives of a dual. They truely offer the worst of each and little benefit at all.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Question about Carbon risers ....*

Does the Carbon riser do anything besides reducing weight? Does it help absorb vibration compared to the aluminium riser or does it create more vibration? I was always reluctant to buy the carbon riser model because there weren't any HCA dealers around to ask. Please answer these for me fastpassthrough..Thanks!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Mrwintr said:


> Does the Carbon riser do anything besides reducing weight? Does it help absorb vibration compared to the aluminium riser or does it create more vibration? I was always reluctant to buy the carbon riser model because there weren't any HCA dealers around to ask. Please answer these for me fastpassthrough..Thanks!


The carbon riser does reduce weight, but if you get to light it is hard to shoot,the carbon also does a better job of absorbing shock and vibration the 07 bow has a combination of both,its is not so light that you cannot shoot it
But has a nice blend.The bow is smooth and no shock or vibration it just sits there on the shot, and boy does it aim for you!.We will have 5 new models in the line up not all carbon im combining some of my aluminum bows into the lineup it is gauranteed to be the best hca has had in years without all the problems but once again please be patient, like i stated before i will only release one bow at a time when it is ready 110% we are doing this the right way this time and get a good shooting affordable qaulity product out there oh and did i mention the rebirth of a bow called the Supreme with updated specs:darkbeer: 
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

RobVos said:


> I assume it is a carbon riser due to the lack of cut-outs. I still have a Diamond carbon riser bow that I really like, but I don't shoot it much these days.
> 
> How are the limb bolts anchored into the riser -- I do not see the metal barrels?
> 
> Also, why the hybrid cams? I would much rather see a single and a true dual cam bow as options. Hybrid have the downfalls of a single cam but also combine the negatives of a dual. They truely offer the worst of each and little benefit at all.


The risers have a stainless steel inserts that the limb bolts anchor into which allows more surface area contact for strength, then the 1/2" barrel nut.The hybrid twin may not be for everyone but there sure are a whole lot of shooters out there that like and shoot it.There is other cam options coming out also dont forget about the binary i told you i would have:wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

*When Will We See 'um*



fastpassthrough said:


> The risers have a stainless steel inserts that the limb bolts anchor into which allows more surface area contact for strength, then the 1/2" barrel nut.The hybrid twin may not be for everyone but there sure are a whole lot of shooters out there that like and shoot it.There is other cam options coming out also dont forget about the binary i told you i would have:wink:


HOW SOON WILL MY PRO SHOP BE ABLE TO GET 'UM?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

"did i mention the rebirth of a bow called the Supreme with updated specs "

Ahhhh Ahhhh Ahhhh!!!!!!! The rebirth of a star!!!!!!!!
Can you spell reincarnation?????????(I probably can't)

Sounds sweet!!!!!!! I can't beleive you did it!!!!!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hmmmm ......*

:embara: 


fastpassthrough said:


> and did i mention the rebirth of a bow called the Supreme with updated specs:darkbeer:
> Richard


as a matter of fact ..... I don't recall that ..... can ya fill us in:wink: 

PBean

P.S. almost 10,000 views so far ..... Richard, with all the interest here on AT it looks like you'll be having a great year.


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

the long ata bow from "95" 
very nice bow back in the glory days


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

sp77511 said:


> HOW SOON WILL MY PRO SHOP BE ABLE TO GET 'UM?


2 weeks tops to start shipping call lynn and get your order in


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

I wanna hear more bout the binaries! Whats the ETA on those richard?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> 2 weeks tops to start shipping call lynn and get your order in


 I think your HCA website needs to be updated to include the new designs with the different configurations that can be ordered.Are all the different configs going to be available in two weeks?


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Really glad to see possibly the "old/new" High Country coming back. I was a dealer in TX from 89 to 98 and have continued to shoot the HCA bows today (SSR w/twin turbo cams). I love the light weight, smooth draw, quietness and speed. Really thought this would be my last new bow purchase, but with what I am hearing, maybe not. Good luck with the new enterprise and keep us informed.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Mrwintr said:


> I think your HCA website needs to be updated to include the new designs with the different configurations that can be ordered.Are all the different configs going to be available in two weeks?


just the one bow will be ready in 2 weeks we are taking it one bow at a time as they are complete i will post


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looking good so far. :thumb:

Good Luck!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Looking good so far. :thumb:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Sage!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Thanks Sage!


Your welcome.

I hope to see the walls of my local shop lined up with the 07's this year and possibly me toting one around all year. :thumb:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

A Supreme with binaries would be sweet.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Reissue the Xcalibur, so I can retire the old one, LOL. Seriously, it still shoots great and I haven't been able to force myself to buy a new bow!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

tman704 said:


> Reissue the Xcalibur, so I can retire the old one, LOL. Seriously, it still shoots great and I haven't been able to force myself to buy a new bow!


One of my favorite bows!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

fastpassthrough... any idea if / when the shooter program will be resurrected?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

tman704 said:


> Reissue the Xcalibur, so I can retire the old one, LOL. Seriously, it still shoots great and I haven't been able to force myself to buy a new bow!



I was partial to the Dynasty myself. I wish I had never gotten rid of it.:sad: I loved the hatchet style solocam and dual track idler. 

I was in the HCA shooter program in the mid 90's, is Marttie still with HCA?

Anyone know where ther is a LH Dynasty I can get my hands on?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

*Dynasty*



Rooster Cogburn said:


> I was partial to the Dynasty myself. I wish I had never gotten rid of it.:sad: I loved the hatchet style solocam and dual track idler.
> 
> I was in the HCA shooter program in the mid 90's, is Marttie still with HCA?
> 
> Anyone know where ther is a LH Dynasty I can get my hands on?


THAT WAS THE FIRST NEW HCA BOW I EVERY BOUGHT, THE ONES BEFORE WERE USED. MINE IS A '95 AND WAS A TACK DRIVING MACHINE,PLENTY OF MEAT IN THE FREEZER AND MOUNTS ON THE WALL, I RETIRED IT IN '03, NEVER HAD ANY PROBS AND STILL TARGET SHOOT IT SOME TIMES. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW LINE UP. SORRY MINES A RIGHTY.GOOD LUCK


----------



## poohbear (May 27, 2005)

I have been reading all the hoopla about the new bow but I have a question I haven't seen yet. What about the warranty service? there definitely needs improvement in that department. Any improvement there? Maybe I'll consider shooting hca again if------service is upgraded.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*warranty service*

i have never had a problem with hca warranty service. they have been very professional to me. i have been a dealer for about 12 years, i would say they did go through a period of growing pains, but they have treated our problems with the upmost speed and always gave us, the dealer the benifit of doubt. thanks joe baker


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

poohbear said:


> I have been reading all the hoopla about the new bow but I have a question I haven't seen yet. What about the warranty service? there definitely needs improvement in that department. Any improvement there? Maybe I'll consider shooting hca again if------service is upgraded.


Yes this is true and like i had said we are working on all apsecs of the company you will start seeing big changes as we grow once again,This is why we are working so hard and taking our time on the product because if you have a solid product the rest just falls into place!
Richard


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

I think everyone would agree that taking your time on something to make sure its perfect always pays off in the end, so your doing the right thing by taking your time. Good luck in 2007...


----------



## PatriotDually (Oct 14, 2005)

Just a quick question, I see that some of you shoot the HCA arrows that are very light for hunting. Obviously you are getting great speed, how is it as far as loudness and shock on your bow? Im interested in shooting them, but not if its gonna be loud or cause undue stress on the bow.
Thanks
PD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

PatriotDually said:


> Just a quick question, I see that some of you shoot the HCA arrows that are very light for hunting. Obviously you are getting great speed, how is it as far as loudness and shock on your bow? Im interested in shooting them, but not if its gonna be loud or cause undue stress on the bow.
> Thanks
> PD


This topic has been discussed quite a bit here on AT. (I don't mean to sound negative...) However, it is not recommended that you use these arrows with a non-HCA Carbon riser bow. The carbon riser is able to absorb the extra energy (aka stress on the bow). Bowtech will not honor your warranty if anything happens because you are shooting an arrow that is below their recommended weight.

Now if you are shooting an HCA carbon riser bow, there is little extra vibration, and no extra noise from these arrows.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> This topic has been discussed quite a bit here on AT. (I don't mean to sound negative...) However, it is not recommended that you use these arrows with a non-HCA Carbon riser bow. The carbon riser is able to absorb the extra energy (aka stress on the bow). Bowtech will not honor your warranty if anything happens because you are shooting an arrow that is below their recommended weight.
> 
> Now if you are shooting an HCA carbon riser bow, there is little extra vibration, and no extra noise from these arrows.


Now lets remember the arrows start at 5.5 or 6.2 but with tip weight and fletch weight you can build the arrow up to the weight for say a 70# 350 grain arrow if warranty on other bows is a concern.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Can you post some more pics of the new bow? I would like to see some different views and some close ups of the cams....I am hoping you have done away with the Draw Stop peg and found another way, I don't care for draw stop pegs...one more thing that can go very wrong.


----------



## CHADM (Feb 28, 2006)

*please make a short draw bow*

please make a short draw bow


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

CHADM said:



> please make a short draw bow


HCA makes a couple of short draw bows. My son has an HCA Aspen. The draw length is from 23-27 inches. It looks a lot like my TSS, and from what he says, it shoots very well. I know that he groups well with it (consistent 3 inch groups at 20 yards). It has some good speed considering it is at 40 lbs with 23 inch draw. The brace height is low, so I put my STS on it, and it works like a charm. It is just as silent as my TSS, and would make a great hunting bow. I was hoping to get my son out in the woods with me this year to see how the bow would perform in a real-life situation. Unfortunately, we relocated late in the summer and didn't get the chance to do any scouting... oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*press release!*

best of the best!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmmmm...

Looks like it has a hybrid cam system and a mathews roller gaurd.

Kind of a combination of stuff.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Techy said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Looks like it has a hybrid cam system and a mathews roller gaurd.
> 
> Kind of a combination of stuff.


That is a hca patented Roller gaurd :wink:


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Richard !*

Hey bud...Can I switch from Newberry Staff Hunter to HCA ??? Pretty please, with sugar on top????? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Beautiful! I like the brace height relative to the speed. Suspect she'll be a heck of a shooter!

Just wanted to say "congrats!"

carter

:RockOn:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Got any pics of the longer ata bow??????????


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

carteranderson said:


> Hey bud...Can I switch from Newberry Staff Hunter to HCA ??? Pretty please, with sugar on top????? :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Beautiful! I like the brace height relative to the speed. Suspect she'll be a heck of a shooter!
> 
> ...


you sure can even though ti is the same call 423-949-5038 talk to marrtie she will get you all set up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*sidewinder pro*

Now shipping


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Looking forward to trying one out ......*

will they be on the webpage soon ?

PintoJK


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

i'm still not sold on the can 1/2 yet, when can we see some specs on a new one cammer,also i like the fact that HCA is not jumpimng on bandwagon will all the dampners and rubber thing-a-ma-jiggies, KEEP IT SIMPLE for us hunters.


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

When can we expect the next bow pics. and specs. Richard ??


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> you sure can even though ti is the same call 423-949-5038 talk to marrtie she will get you all set up


Sorry the number is 423-949-5000:embara:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

sp77511 said:


> i'm still not sold on the can 1/2 yet, when can we see some specs on a new one cammer,also i like the fact that HCA is not jumpimng on bandwagon will all the dampners and rubber thing-a-ma-jiggies, KEEP IT SIMPLE for us hunters.


You will have to give this bow a run it is so easy to shoot fast and quite and even though the top end has a IBO speed of 312-316 you only lose 56 fps per inch of draw compaired to the normal 12-15 for the shorter draw people


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

pintojk said:


> will they be on the webpage soon ?
> 
> PintoJK


working on it now


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> You will have to give this bow a run it is so easy to shoot fast and quite and even though the top end has a IBO speed of 312-316 you only lose 56 fps per inch of draw compaired to the normal 12-15 for the shorter draw people


You do mean *5 to 6 fps* instead of _*56*_, right??


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Wow*

So am I to understand that I should get in the 300 fps range with a 27" draw at 70# ??? Amazing! I'm getting 244-247 at present with 5.6gr/pound.

:laser: 

C.


----------



## luter (Oct 5, 2006)

*Current Sidewinder Owners*

Any chance for an upgrade for people that purchased a sidewinder just recently? Lokks like a lot of great work in this one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

carteranderson said:


> So am I to understand that I should get in the 300 fps range with a 27" draw at 70# ??? Amazing! I'm getting 244-247 at present with 5.6gr/pound.
> 
> :laser:
> 
> C.


With my Sidewinder at 27" 70#, shooting Speed Pro arrows and 55 grain tip, I got 312 fps.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

as a safety note do you have the sidewinder carbon riser or aluminum?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> With my Sidewinder at 27" 70#, shooting Speed Pro arrows and 55 grain tip, I got 312 fps.


My 2007 sidewinder pro 72# 27 1/2 draw 355 grain arrow and 4 inch fletch 291 fps with a speed pro 6.2 and a 100 grain spitfire im getting 310 and with a 5.5 and a 55 grain tip im getting 348 fps
Richard


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds sweet! I am only getting 281 with my 28" 7595 XT 125 grn Scorpion XP's out of my 70# Pheonix 32.
Sounds like I need another bow!:wink:


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Wow*



Perfectionist said:


> With my Sidewinder at 27" 70#, shooting Speed Pro arrows and 55 grain tip, I got 312 fps.



SHHHAAAAWING !!!:cocktail: 

Carter


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*John, you need another bow...*



MoNofletch said:


> Sounds sweet! I am only getting 281 with my 28" 7595 XT 125 grn Scorpion XP's out of my 70# Pheonix 32.
> Sounds like I need another bow!:wink:




Like I need less hair......
:faint:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Will they be as loud as some of the other manufacturers SSR 27" 5.5gr speedpro's 55gr carbon revolutions= many passthru's at 311fps on Fla Whitetails. total arrow weight 257grs..


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> With my Sidewinder at 27" 70#, shooting Speed Pro arrows and 55 grain tip, I got 312 fps.


How much does that arrow weigh?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

elkreaper said:


> How much does that arrow weigh?


They were around 250 grain. Now I don't shoot them for tournaments or 3D. These are used strictly for hunting.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> They were around 250 grain. Now I don't shoot them for tournaments or 3D. These are used strictly for hunting.


 Is that because those shafts are over $10 a piece and you don't want to lose any? I don't understand why you wouldn't use them for 3D..?? Or is it because there is a speed restriction in the rules?
Can you only buy them factory direct?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*great responses*

We have alot of great calls from some of the ones that have recieved the 07 sidewinder pro they sure are selling fast get ready for the new High country:darkbeer:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Mrwintr said:


> Is that because those shafts are over $10 a piece and you don't want to lose any? I don't understand why you wouldn't use them for 3D..?? Or is it because there is a speed restriction in the rules?
> Can you only buy them factory direct?


most likely a speed restriction.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I keep checking the website and it still isn't updated......I was hoping someone who has bought one of these new sidewinders would give us some feedback. 
I am interested to find out what variations of cams and limbs they offer and which are the smoothest/which are the fastest, etc. >?
More info please:hail:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Yo, fastpassthrough, take a break from engineering and feed me some more techy info...please? I can only wait so long to get the whole scoop on this new HCA bowline. Haven't even seen any feedback from anyone who has bought one...?? keep in mind there are no dealers within a 100 miles of me, so that isn't an option. Does HCA still let you take a bow for a trial period???:whip: :yawn: :ear:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> Is that because those shafts are over $10 a piece and you don't want to lose any? I don't understand why you wouldn't use them for 3D..?? Or is it because there is a speed restriction in the rules?
> Can you only buy them factory direct?


Most of the 3D shoots that I would attend follow IBO rules and equipment restrictions (arrow weight per pound of draw weight). Plus, a lot of guys would cry foul, and use this as an excuse for losing.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you still going to be able to buy the bows factory direct!!!!!

Just curious cause I'm getting antsy!!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Are you still going to be able to buy the bows factory direct!!!!!
> 
> Just curious cause I'm getting antsy!!!!!


we do not sell direct unless you do not have a dealer near you call 423-949-5000 for info


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Richard,got the Sidewinder Pro yesterday. It's a winner. Shoots great. I won't be able to keep these on the shelf.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*any other news ....*

you'd wish to share FPThru:wink: 

When will the web page be updated ?

PintoJK


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

*07 Sidewinder review*

For all of you that want to know about the 07 Sidewinder Pro, I'll give my thoughts and opinions.

1. The bow I received was first class in the workmanship department. A really good looking bow. It looks fast sitting still. I really like the light weight,the grip feels good. I can torque any bow-but had a hard time with this one.

2. The easy of changing draw length,took about 5 minutes to do. When it says 27.5",that's what it means. The Winners Choice strings looked good,and the peep sight rotation seemed to settle in pretty fast.

3. I bottomed the bow limbs out,so I could get the real effect of the draw cycle. Smooth is all I can say. With a very solid back wall. The holding weight was quite comfortable. I could hold and take my time shooting.

4. When the shot went off,there was a little jump(IMO) But the bow is quite. All I could hear was the arrow slapping the target. I don't know how fast the arrow was traveling,but it was pretty darn fast considering I've only got a 27.5" draw. Alot faster than my XT.

I know it sounds as if I could find nothing wrong with the bow,but the truth is I couldn't. I really like this bow,in no time at all I was feeling as if the bow was an extension of my arm. I just can't see paying alot more for a bow that doesn't shoot any better than this one. This is just my opinion,so please don't flame me. I'm going to order another one,but with an aluminum riser and 60# limbs. I want to get the riser powder coated black,leave the limbs camo for my 3D tournamnets. All in all I feel that this is one bow that you need to shoot just to see what you might be missing.

Richard you hit a home run!!!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

MitchFolsom said:


> For all of you that want to know about the 07 Sidewinder Pro, I'll give my thoughts and opinions.
> I'm going to order another one,but with an aluminum riser and 60# limbs.


 Yup, thats the style I would like to here more about....not really sold on the carbon riser. Are you going to get an aluminum model with a single cam or cam & 1/2? Split limbs or Barnsdale? 
I am really wondering if you were to get the 07 Sidewinder AL with a single cam and split limbs, would be the same bow they made last year..? Did anything else change besides the limbs and the cam & 1/2 system ??
I used to be able to go out and buy 3 or 4 different bows in a couple months time, but I don't make that kinda money anymore, so I really need to know alot about a bow before I can buy one these days. To me $600 might as well be $6000, sure wish I could get every detail about this bow and it's different results of speed and feel for whatever configurations it can come in.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I want an aluminum with the same cams and limbs that I have now. Looking at my friends 06 Sidewinder compared to this one I can't see any changes except the limbs and cams. I may be wrong,and if I am please correct me ,Richard.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MitchFolsom said:


> I want an aluminum with the same cams and limbs that I have now. Looking at my friends 06 Sidewinder compared to this one I can't see any changes except the limbs and cams. I may be wrong,and if I am please correct me ,Richard.


There is a pocket angle difference to make the pro more parallel bow thee aluminum pro version is the same just a aluminum riser the standard sidewinder has no changes the web will be awhile as it will be done when all the bows are done and we are taking them one bow at a time ohh and keep your eyes out for the 340 fps with a 7 1/4 brace :wink:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

340 fps Its got to be a Binary Cam!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Will we finally be happy?*

Im 5ft 4i. 105 lbs. Just got an eqalizer and still not satisfied. Im looking for something thats 30in. ata 2.5lbs, 23-27in. draw legth, 65lb. peak draw wieght and an ibo speed of 320 ( or better ) from 60# @ 27in. The Equalizer proved that there is a strong market created by us smaller folks. Is HCA going to get off thier butts and compete in that market?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> ohh and keep your eyes out for the 340 fps with a 7 1/4 brace :wink:


Holy cow!!!  [drool - drool] Now you have my attention. However, I have two questions...
1. When will this bow be released?
2. When will you sign a dealer in my area?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca*

rich, when you have perfected the 340fps bow and got the bow driving nails, i need 2 of them. 70lbs max, 29in rh and throw in a couple of fps extra for me. thanks joe


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> keep your eyes out for the 340 fps with a 7 1/4 brace :wink:


 :eyebrows: :jaw: :scared: :hail: :faint:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jjambow said:


> rich, when you have perfected the 340fps bow and got the bow driving nails, i need 2 of them. 70lbs max, 29in rh and throw in a couple of fps extra for me. thanks joe


It is scheduled to be released at the ATA show


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Will they be ready for immediate shipping after the show?


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wolfman88 said:


> Im 5ft 4i. 105 lbs. Just got an eqalizer and still not satisfied. Im looking for something thats 30in. ata 2.5lbs, 23-27in. draw legth, 65lb. peak draw wieght and an ibo speed of 320 ( or better ) from 60# @ 27in. The Equalizer proved that there is a strong market created by us smaller folks. Is HCA going to get off thier butts and compete in that market?


seriusly. Whats it gonna take? Im willing to beg,throw a temper tantram,insult your inteligance( or manhood), or even just stand on my head and eat a bug. Oh what the heck Ill even do all the above at the same time if you want. Better yet just pm me with the price to have one custom made to my specs.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

What am I doing wrong I cann't get any of the pictures to so up ?!!! I want to see what the new Sidewinder looks like . I cann't wait to order it!!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll try to post pics.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Go Mitch...nice pics..can we get more from other agnles and points of view? I would like to know if they are using some kind of Draw stop peg sticking out of their cam/s, I haven't seen a pic from anyone yet that shows it but I think it maybe there...??


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's some cam pics. No draw stop.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats what I'm talkin' about! Thank you Thank you
What are those little brass inserts on the ends of the limbs??


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> Thats what I'm talkin' about! Thank you Thank you
> What are those little brass inserts on the ends of the limbs??


I really don't know. I just know I ain't taking them out!! Maybe fastpassthrough can tell us. I took the bow to some friends who are long time HCA shooters. One just bought a Sidewinder last year,and the other guy has a ? from HCA. They couldn't believe how good the bow shot,as a matter of fact they both ordered one from me today. 

Mrwintr,if you have any doubts about this bow let me put them to rest for you. This is one more shooting dude. The only thing about buying one of these so early is that you(we) might have to miss out on the other bows that have yet to be introduced. If you've got anymore questions please ask and I'll do my best to answer them.

Mitch


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I too was a staff shooter for HCA many moons ago. My favorite model was the Excalibur. I can't remember the number of deer that fell to that bow. I will be watching with great interest. I don't think I have a dealer close by though. DAMN!!:angry: :angry: 

Dan


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok one more thing Mitch.... trade me a New SW pro for a Mathews ultra Max and $150 or the kitty gets it!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

One eye said:


> I too was a staff shooter for HCA many moons ago. My favorite model was the Excalibur. I can't remember the number of deer that fell to that bow. I will be watching with great interest. I don't think I have a dealer close by though. DAMN!!:angry: :angry:
> 
> Dan


I still have one, it's my back up bow.Still fast, but a little loud by todays standard's.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MitchFolsom said:


> I really don't know. I just know I ain't taking them out!! Maybe fastpassthrough can tell us. I took the bow to some friends who are long time HCA shooters. One just bought a Sidewinder last year,and the other guy has a ? from HCA. They couldn't believe how good the bow shot,as a matter of fact they both ordered one from me today.
> 
> Mrwintr,if you have any doubts about this bow let me put them to rest for you. This is one more shooting dude. The only thing about buying one of these so early is that you(we) might have to miss out on the other bows that have yet to be introduced. If you've got anymore questions please ask and I'll do my best to answer them.
> 
> Mitch


Those little brass things are a look into the future! limb tip supports to add strength for future projects:wink:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> Ok one more thing Mitch.... trade me a New SW pro for a Mathews ultra Max and $150 or the kitty gets it!


Put the gun down and slowly walk away. LOL


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I couldn't tell in the pics, but does the cams have plastic axle bushings or bearings?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

3dbowmaster said:


> I couldn't tell in the pics, but does the cams have plastic axle bushings or bearings?


 Another great question I didn't think to ask. I'm sure Fastpassthrough or MitchFolsom will answer that for us soon.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

FPT is more qualified to answer that question. I don't want to say something that I'm not 100% sure of. Although,I can post pictures.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*07 High Country*

I shot the new bow with Mitch yesterday and this bow is awsome. I have been shooting High Country since the Safari came out. This is a shooters bow from axle to axle. Smooth draw, very low recoil, extremely quiet and fast. I am getting my order in now for tournament season.
Ed


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

What's up Ed? Glad you could join us. Make yourself at home.
Mitch


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

HEY FPT,
Is that 340 FPS with an IBO arrow ? WOW, What are you getting with the speed pros ? What Price so I can start saving.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> I couldn't tell in the pics, but does the cams have plastic axle bushings or bearings?


I am almost positive the white is not the bearing but a "washer" between the bearings and the limb edges. The sealed bearing should be futher inside the cams. 

Maybe it's like delrin material....I use something like this on my radio control axles with my sealed bearings, helps not to blow an axle on my 2 inch tires @ 45 MPH :wink:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> I am almost positive the white is not the bearing but a "washer" between the bearings and the limb edges. The sealed bearing should be futher inside the cams.
> 
> Maybe it's like delrin material....I use something like this on my radio control axles with my sealed bearings, helps not to blow an axle on my 2 inch tires @ 45 MPH :wink:



I hope you're right!!! But it looks like plastic or silicon type bushings also(like on older cams before putting bearings in them), I hope that it is just spacers.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

frog said:


> HEY FPT,
> Is that 340 FPS with an IBO arrow ? WOW, What are you getting with the speed pros ? What Price so I can start saving.


yep 340 IBO and shot a speed pro at 388 FPS


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> yep 340 IBO and shot a speed pro at 388 FPS



Holy s$*t!!!
Which limbs were you using?
Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Holy s$*t!!!
> Which limbs were you using?
> Can't wait to see it!!!!


Barnsdale limbs winnerschoice strings And cables and it was a true 70# - 30"


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

What are the tolerances on the Speed Pro arrows? As long as the bow is warrantied with these arrows, why in the world wouldn't anyone want to hunt with them!!!!! I'm getting excited for 07 season now!!!!!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> yep 340 IBO and shot a speed pro at 388 FPS


:jaw: I've got to have me some of that!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> I hope you're right!!! But it looks like plastic or silicon type bushings also(like on older cams before putting bearings in them), I hope that it is just spacers.


I can't speak if it is spacers on this bow for sure, but my Ross has white spacers too and the Ross bows have sealed bearings in both the Cam and Idler wheel.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> What are the tolerances on the Speed Pro arrows? As long as the bow is warrantied with these arrows, why in the world wouldn't anyone want to hunt with them!!!!! I'm getting excited for 07 season now!!!!!


Speed pro max come in all grades from .001-.007 and are weighed out to within a grain of each other they are a brittle arrow so you do not want to shoot a single spot or they will not last long but other then that they are awsome and really lay the smack down on the critters:mg:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*340 fps+*

rich i'm drulling, they are on top of my Christmas wish list. Can't wait.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

How much cash will I need for one of these dudes?


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*340fps*

This is the bow I put my order in for. Just waiting to find out how much and when. Also ordered a dozen Speed Pros to ship with bow.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

HCA59 said:


> This is the bow I put my order in for. Just waiting to find out how much and when. Also ordered a dozen Speed Pros to ship with bow.


I'm waiting also. As a matter of fact I'm going nuts wanting this bow.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*HCA Broadheads*

Would like to try 55grain broadheads but cannot find screw-in points sams weight. Any ideas.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*55 grain field points*



HCA59 said:


> Would like to try 55grain broadheads but cannot find screw-in points sams weight. Any ideas.


call 423-949-5000 to order some field points


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Richard,

I want to shoot a 37-38" bow with about a 7 1/2" brace height for 3D next year with an IBO around 315 or so. Can you PM or post if you would have something along this line.


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

FPT, Will this speed  bow go out to 31" draw length and in left hand ?


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

how bout it? do you think your gonna gimme a reason to sell that equalizer. still havent shot it yet.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Richard,
> 
> I want to shoot a 37-38" bow with about a 7 1/2" brace height for 3D next year with an IBO around 315 or so. Can you PM or post if you would have something along this line.


dittio, only I need it with a 24.5" AMO drawlength and a 35 to 45 lbs draw weight and to hopefully weigh less then 3.5 lbs and blue for Paralympic FITA shooting. At my drawlength and weight it can go a little slower.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Sidewinder Pro*

Check out High Countrys website. The Sidewinder Pro is featured for 07.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Man, I thought that I may have bought my last new High Country (SSR w/Twin Turbo Cams), but after looking, listening and reading the latest, especially the new addition to the website, a Sidewinder Pro looks to be in my hands in the very near future. Sure nice to see HCA back and moving upward. But who knows, what else is there to come from HCA?


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I would like to buy one right now. Need to find a dealer.

Dan


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

All indications is that HC is on the move.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*07 Sidewinder Pro*



One eye said:


> I would like to buy one right now. Need to find a dealer.
> 
> Dan


Contact Mitch Folsom


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

HCA59 said:


> Contact Mitch Folsom


I have done so. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

whats the asking price? also i cant find this bow on hca website. can you list the specs? thanks, sam


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

*07 Sidewinder Pro*

Saw the web site.Very Verry nice. Any plans to put them fancy 340fps cams and stuff on aTSSR?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca 340fps+*

Richard, how is the new bow coming along, i'm making a list and checking it twice, looks like its going to be 2 hc bow's naughty and nice. can't wait. joe


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

sp77511 said:


> whats the asking price? also i cant find this bow on hca website. can you list the specs? thanks, sam


Sorry this one will be brought out at the show:teeth:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> Saw the web site.Very Verry nice. Any plans to put them fancy 340fps cams and stuff on aTSSR?


No this will not be available for the tssr as we are moving forward with everything!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jjambow said:


> Richard, how is the new bow coming along, i'm making a list and checking it twice, looks like its going to be 2 hc bow's naughty and nice. can't wait. joe


oh its coming along great but im off on the Ibo im only at a consistent 338 fps at this time hope i didnt let anyone down:darkbeer:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

FPT,I know it's gong to have a carbon riser. Will aluminum be available also?

Mitch


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> No this will not be available for the tssr as we are moving forward with everything!


Will ther be something simulare. The ata and waight are perfect but I ( and Im sure alot of other small framed shooters) would like to see an honest 300fps from [email protected] 27in. and like I said before Im willing to pay custom fees.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> Will ther be something simulare. The ata and waight are perfect but I ( and Im sure alot of other small framed shooters) would like to see an honest 300fps from [email protected] 27in. and like I said before Im willing to pay custom fees.


60-27 300 grain arrow should be close if not over 300 fps


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Will these new bows be available with aluminum risers as well?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Will these new bows be available with aluminum risers as well?


as a matter of fact yes:teeth:


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

called a store in PA and the bow is going for $599


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

That mysterious brown truck just stopped by and he is now short one bow sized box. He nearly "had an accident" when he stopped in the neighbor's driveway first to deliver them a package. To rub salt in the wound, he saw me in the window and held up his hand to tell me to wait a minute. What the heck is up with that?? He should know by know that bow-aholics are very unstable :shade: :angry: 

I guess it is a sure sign I may need professional help when the UPS driver has to calm me down and he knows the contects of my boxes have to do with hunting   

First glance = the bow looks and feels AWESOME! You hit a home run with this one Richard!

Dan


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

One eye said:


> That mysterious brown truck just stopped by and he is now short one bow sized box. He nearly "had an accident" when he stopped in the neighbor's driveway first to deliver them a package. To rub salt in the wound, he saw me in the window and held up his hand to tell me to wait a minute. What the heck is up with that?? He should know by know that bow-aholics are very unstable :shade: :angry:
> 
> I guess it is a sure sign I may need professional help when the UPS driver has to calm me down and he knows the contects of my boxes have to do with hunting
> 
> ...


looks can be decieving be sure and get us a full report once you get it set up and shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I told you so.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> 60-27 300 grain arrow should be close if not over 300 fps


What bow is this?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> What bow is this?


you will see them soon:teeth:


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

can you clue me in on the specs ( ATA , mass wieght )? Please, please,pretty please!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> can you clue me in on the specs ( ATA , mass wieght )? Please, please,pretty please!!!!


31+ axle axle 7 1/4 brace 330fps+ IBO Speed pro 388 fps 33+ axle to axle 340+ axle to axle im at 7" brace now 340+ IBO speed pro 398 fps:darkbeer:


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

How much does it wiegh? I walk 20-40 miles aday sometimes Id realy like something under 3lbs. bare wt.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> How much does it wiegh? I walk 20-40 miles aday sometimes Id realy like something under 3lbs. bare wt.


well one is 3.2 and the other is 3.9


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Wolfman88 said:


> How much does it wiegh? I walk 20-40 miles aday sometimes Id realy like something under 3lbs. bare wt.


 You should really try still or ground blind hunting sometime:smile:


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> How much does it wiegh? I walk 20-40 miles aday sometimes Id realy like something under 3lbs. bare wt.


Wow, I didn't think you could walk 40 miles in Florida without crossing a highway or city  Hell, I could walk 20-40 miles in Lower Michigan without trespassing on several parcels of private land or crossing major roads and highways.

Dan


----------



## Texbow59 (Nov 30, 2004)

Glad to see HCA getting back in the grove. I have two Triple S bows and love them. Light, fast and super quite. Everyone is amazed at how quite my bow shoots. Good luck on the new bows.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

walks with a gi said:


> You should really try still or ground blind hunting sometime:smile:


I do. The situation is that every thing is determined by water levels and the fact that this area has only one designated parking area.. true its only 8000 acres but when water levels are high the only safe trails are the ones that zig zag allover the place( 10-20miles in / 10-20miles out) and all this does not include the ocasional short swim through places even the gators fear to go (guess they got more brains than I do). dureing the dry season its not nearly as bad ( ok so I love it takeing even something as common and small as arabbit under those conditions is just an awsome feeling,for me anyway)


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Texbow59 said:


> Glad to see HCA getting back in the grove. I have two Triple S bows and love them. Light, fast and super quite. Everyone is amazed at how quite my bow shoots. Good luck on the new bows.


Hang in there you will be proud:smile:


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

:gossip: :spy: :loco: :eyebrows: :chimpeep: :ball: :dance:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

how many new bows will hca release for '07. i dont want to jump the gun and get the first bow out there. will you have anything close to my 4 runner i'm shooting now? also when will we be able to see them on the website? man i cant wait! sam


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Wolfman88 said:


> I do. The situation is that every thing is determined by water levels and the fact that this area has only one designated parking area.. true its only 8000 acres but when water levels are high the only safe trails are the ones that zig zag allover the place( 10-20miles in / 10-20miles out) and all this does not include the ocasional short swim through places even the gators fear to go (guess they got more brains than I do). dureing the dry season its not nearly as bad ( ok so I love it takeing even something as common and small as arabbit under those conditions is just an awsome feeling,for me anyway)




Correct me if I'm wrong but if that area you hunt is 8000 acres and you walk 10-20 miles in and 10-20 miles out, you'd have to cross every single acre of that property at least once. One acre equals 1/640th of a square mile. Divide 8000 by 640 and you get 12.5. Just seemed like alot of walking so I thought I'd figure out how much. Probably seems like 10-20 miles of walking but I bet you'd be one tired hombre if you walked that much in a day. Hunt for 12hrs, walk 10 miles in 6hrs, turn around and walk that same 10 miles back...wheewwww, I'm tired just thinking about it. Shoot a deer way out there and stay the week!


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

jonnybow said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if that area you hunt is 8000 acres and you walk 10-20 miles in and 10-20 miles out, you'd have to cross every single acre of that property at least once. One acre equals 1/640th of a square mile. Divide 8000 by 640 and you get 12.5. Just seemed like alot of walking so I thought I'd figure out how much. Probably seems like 10-20 miles of walking but I bet you'd be one tired hombre if you walked that much in a day. Hunt for 12hrs, walk 10 miles in 6hrs, turn around and walk that same 10 miles back...wheewwww, I'm tired just thinking about it. Shoot a deer way out there and stay the week!


 Yea some times when the water levels are high you do cross the same acre area 7-8 times before reaching the next 1 acre maze. getting out with game isnt too bad, I dragem to the marsh call someone with an air boat and leave my weapon wraped in plastic up in the tree for the night.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*How about some fresh feedback on the New HCA bows*

I am not seeing much being written here on AT about the new Sidewinder Pro or other models that are supposed to be coming. Some write ups from people using the bow would be real cool, but I actually am more interested in the aluminum riser models and what configurations will be available and to see people buying and reporting on them.... So how about it, you are going to have people watching and losing interest if they are not being feed some info.
I have been a HCA shooter for years and have been very interested in seeing HCA be rekindled, but it will take a barrage of information pictures, reports and probably advertising to get this happening. I know that Fastpassthrough is probably very busy, but I hope he hears what I am saying here, I don't want to see people lose any interest at this point and I sense it is starting to happen!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> I am not seeing much being written here on AT about the new Sidewinder Pro or other models that are supposed to be coming. Some write ups from people using the bow would be real cool, but I actually am more interested in the aluminum riser models and what configurations will be available and to see people buying and reporting on them.... So how about it, you are going to have people watching and losing interest if they are not being feed some info.
> I have been a HCA shooter for years and have been very interested in seeing HCA be rekindled, but it will take a barrage of information pictures, reports and probably advertising to get this happening. I know that Fastpassthrough is probably very busy, but I hope he hears what I am saying here, I don't want to see people lose any interest at this point and I sense it is starting to happen!


I too want to see HC become a big dog onthe block again. But until the ATA show,we(dealers) don't know much more than you. I've got a BowTech dealer in this area wanting to shoot the 340fps bow. But all I can do is tell him what I know. I know it's frustrating,but it will be worth it in the end. I did a little shooting last week,now that I got the Speed Pro 6.2 arrows I need to do a little more and report back in. Just keep the faith,it will all be worth it.
Mitch


----------



## OHNontypical (Jan 3, 2007)

*New to forum*

Hello to all:
New to the forum, but have been bowhunting for twenty plus years. Finally setting up home archery shop, just for me and friends. The info here is great and i love the manufacturer's sites as well. Keep up the good work AT.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Richard any plans on printing the straightness on the Speed Pro shafts, as it stands now you may be paying for .001 and receiving .007 as theres no way to verify this. I would have already been shooting them but this honor system is something else at over $100 a dozen.
BD


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Tell us more! Please.....................


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe for 2007
they are offering 
speed pro max .001 or.003 
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MrSinister said:


> Must be time for me to get back in here. I don't usually cheer on such threads as this one but I do have a longing for a return for HCA. I had one back in the day of the 4 runner. Have not had one since for reasons many probably have had. It would be good to see their return and though I am not familiar with these being spoken of here it seems like many here believe there is hope for the company and that is saying a lot on AT where everyone has for a long time listed it as a company of the past including myself. With what has come out so far this year I don't think it would be much of a stretch to outdistance what has been released so far. Looks like a lot of the companies are trying to make up for what they sold us for so much money last year.:wink: Of course those improved versions of previous bows will cost us even more this year.


Thank you for the kind words one more thing for hca 2007 is the great pricing i think everyone will be impressed:darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowtech dually said:


> Richard any plans on printing the straightness on the Speed Pro shafts, as it stands now you may be paying for .001 and receiving .007 as theres no way to verify this. I would have already been shooting them but this honor system is something else at over $100 a dozen.
> BD


yes i under stand and i will check into it thanks for the imput
Richard


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

:jam:


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

:darkbeer: :cocktail: :shade: :brave: :jazzmatazzes: :bartstush: :drama: :hippie:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Another*

Bump-

BTW, HCA is looking for "average joe" shooters/hunters. See highcountryarchery.com for details...

Carter


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------

